# Discounted Stays at DRI Resorts



## geist1223 (Apr 6, 2022)

Somebody asked if DRI had discounted stays. Here is a partial list. Of course to see the whole list you have to be able to sign on to DRI.

las Vegas up to 75% off thru July
South Lake Tahoe up to 60% off thru April.
Cabo Azul up to 55% off thru May.
Powhaten up to 60% off thru May.
Sedona up to 55% off thru April and a $50 Dining Card.
Cancun up to 50% off thru 50%.
Modern Honolulu up to 35% off thru May.


----------



## goaliedave (Apr 9, 2022)

... and just to add, we get an email each month with new discounts. A few years back i used the 75% off Hawaii for 6 weeks at Christmas! The 75% offs are the second best thing about DRI.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 9, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> ... and just to add, we get an email each month with new discounts. A few years back i used the 75% off Hawaii for 6 weeks at Christmas! The 75% offs are the second best thing about DRI.


So is this discounts going away with this acquisition?


----------



## 11saranac11 (Jun 5, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> So is this discounts going away with this acquisition?


It was unclear to me whether they would keep this discount program.
I do know that the room upgrades (pay for a 1BR get a 2BR for a fee), and the book within 59 nights are both going away.


----------



## winger (Jul 12, 2022)

I just checked some last minute availability for Maui and Kauai (like within one week out) . It does not look like the last minute stays discount shows up anymore. Full price now


----------



## DRIless (Jul 13, 2022)

This is the last published 50% discount list I have and some of these don't discount anymore but many do.


----------



## winger (Jul 13, 2022)

DRIless said:


> This is the last published 50% discount list I have and some of these don't discount anymore but many do.


This seems outdated, at least for the three Hawaiian locations I just checked - The Point,  KBC and The Modern


----------



## DRIless (Jul 13, 2022)

winger said:


> This seems outdated, at least for the three Hawaiian locations I just checked - The Point,  KBC and The Modern


Feel free to find us a new one, I said 
This is the last published 50% discount list I have and some of these don't discount anymore but many do. 
Cheers!


----------

